# BMW MRS Error after Coding



## sakmoon1 (Sep 2, 2019)

Kaho said:


> solved,
> 
> iam an ****ing idiot.
> 
> ...


I have done the same mistake 
iam recieving multiple MRS after Coding that Unit:
01 MRS OKAY 10 Error stored 
93D6 E0 
93BA E8 
93BB E8 
93C1 E8 
93AB E8 
93B3 E8 
93AC E8 
93AD E8 
93B0 E8 
93B1 E8

I cannot even delete 
I only knows how to use INPA & winKFP

Now Please Help me I am in big Tension 
what should I do Now :dunno:
Thank you
I have E60 523i


----------



## tafikhulafa (Apr 9, 2018)

sakmoon1 said:


> I have done the same mistake
> iam recieving multiple MRS after Coding that Unit:
> 01 MRS OKAY 10 Error stored
> 93D6 E0
> ...


do you have NCSExpert on hand? if yes i can guide you to use them as a fix for your problem.

if no, i can give you the download link to the program.

:thumbup:


----------



## sakmoon1 (Sep 2, 2019)

tafikhulafa said:


> do you have NCSExpert on hand? if yes i can guide you to use them as a fix for your problem.
> 
> if no, i can give you the download link to the program.
> 
> :thumbup:


Greeting and Peace

Thanks man for your reply grateful and happy to see you as Big help. Yes I have NCSexpert + BMW coding tool+ Tool32 + NCS dummy and also DR GINI and really new with these BMW coding tools. My problem is System time I think, as my knowledge is about this issue uptill now as I decode some codes like ERROR_ECU_SERVICE_ NOT_SUPPORTED with code VIRTS90, VIRTS91 and VIRTS92 in which my SIM/SGM + KLIMA + KOMBI + DCS and CID module are involved and not supporting Coding tools. Please tell me What you think my issue is and how it could be fixed. Really appreciate you help 
Regards


----------



## sakmoon1 (Sep 2, 2019)

Kaho said:


> solved,
> 
> i programmed the cas via ncsexpert...
> 
> ...


Greeting and Peace 
Please could you help me and tell me (How Did you Do that? :dunno step by step I am new with BMW and BMW coding tools not know much about it. :dunno:
Really appreciate you 
Regards


----------



## tafikhulafa (Apr 9, 2018)

sakmoon1 said:


> Greeting and Peace
> 
> Thanks man for your reply grateful and happy to see you as Big help. Yes I have NCSexpert + BMW coding tool+ Tool32 + NCS dummy and also DR GINI and really new with these BMW coding tools. My problem is System time I think, as my knowledge is about this issue uptill now as I decode some codes like ERROR_ECU_SERVICE_ NOT_SUPPORTED with code VIRTS90, VIRTS91 and VIRTS92 in which my SIM/SGM + KLIMA + KOMBI + DCS and CID module are involved and not supporting Coding tools. Please tell me What you think my issue is and how it could be fixed. Really appreciate you help
> 
> Regards


You can try to code your ABG (Airbag) module with ncsexpert:
Here's the step by step
1. Load expertmode profile
2. Choose F3, it should be ZCS/FA/.. button thingy
3. Choose your chassis
4. Read ECU and choose the ABG Module
5. Change job to SG CODIEREN
6. And execute job

Voila!

I can help you via teamviewer if you need further assistance

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sakmoon1 (Sep 2, 2019)

tafikhulafa said:


> You can try to code your ABG (Airbag) module with ncsexpert:
> Here's the step by step
> 1. Load expertmode profile
> 2. Choose F3, it should be ZCS/FA/.. button thingy
> ...


----------



## tafikhulafa (Apr 9, 2018)

sakmoon1 said:


> tafikhulafa said:
> 
> 
> > You can try to code your ABG (Airbag) module with ncsexpert:
> ...


----------



## sakmoon1 (Sep 2, 2019)

tafikhulafa said:


> sakmoon1 said:
> 
> 
> > Send me your TV Id, i'll assist you directly
> ...


----------



## sakmoon1 (Sep 2, 2019)

tafikhulafa said:


> sakmoon1 said:
> 
> 
> > Send me your TV Id, i***8217;ll assist you directly
> ...


----------



## pavanbabut (Sep 15, 2016)

[QUOTE = "temper, post: 9848768, member: 479421"]
You need to load expert profiles in NCS (expert mode).
Select the MRS ecu and execute the SG_codieren job.
This is the way to code an ECU according to the VO.
[/ QUOTE]
I am having this same issue now after updating SIM / SZM module on my E61 LCI
Winkfp went fine without any errors, but dashboard lights up with passenger airbag fault error. Well, lessen learned, never update these modules including CAS if there is no update.

Anyways, someone can suggest how I can get rid of these errors. I have no issues with any modules before the update, so I am sure there is not actually wrong with the module.

01 SIM / SGM OKAY 10 Error stored
93D6 E0
93C8 E8
93C9 E8
93CF E8
93CE E8
93BA E8
93BB E8
93B5 E8
93AC E8
93F9 E8

thanks in advance


----------

